# Грыжа L5-S1 - приговор или образ жизни?



## In quaerere de vitam (7 Фев 2017)

Доброго времени суток, уважаемы форумчане. Меня зовут Владимир, мне всего 21 год, но тем не менее не так давно ( в середине января 2017) я официально пополнил ряды обладателей столь неприятного недуга как "поясничная грыжа", диагностированная у меня путем МРТ в отделе L5-S1. Размер 7мм, с выпаданием диска в канал спинного мозга. Предположительно она появилась в связи с травмой в тренажерном зале, полученной в конце зимы  - начале весны 2016года. Нужно отметить что "период обострения", как я понял это когда прям совсем плохо, все болит, не разогнуться - у меня был только непосредственно на тот момент, когда предположительно  и случилась травма, недели 2 корячился и ползал по комнате, ничего кроме растирания согревающими мазями я тогда не предпринял, хотя и начинал понимать, что судя по всему делов со своей спиной натворил серьезных. Но после меня "отпустило" и все примерно на таком уровне как и сейчас - примерно год. Вот уже на протяжении года, ощущаю постоянную но достаточно сносную боль, то в области таза, в основном левой его части, то ягодицы, то левой ноги ( то чуть потягивает, то по болит). Однозначно уяснил для себя, что ходьба очень помогает снять боль, более того, в положении "на ходу" чувствую себя наиболее комфортно. Сейчас запланирована встреча с врачом в Воронеже, Леонид Эмилевич если я правильно запомнил ( некогда ранее зарекомендовал себя среди родных, противник операционного лечения грыж хотя сам является оперирующим хирургом), с целью установления точного диагноза, полного обследования данной проблемы и так сказать "наставления" на путь восстановления. Хочу чтобы подсказал толковую клинику в Питере, т.к живу и учусь там. За последние 2-3 недели, перечитал уже тонны информации по данной болячке, усвоил  и то, что моя грыжа является самой опасной, самой неприятной... Кто-то называет ее бомбой замедленного действия, а кто-то утверждает что с этим живут и умирают от старости. Кто-то твердит, что операция сейчас это выход, с гарантией 80-90%, а кто-то говорит что данная грыжа вообще неоперабельна и в тех-же 80-90% приводит к тяжелым и порой необратимым последствиям. Я понимаю, что грыжи бывают разные и показания тоже. Мною однозначно было принято решение бороться с недугом всеми возможными способами, стараясь не доводить дело до операции. Но тем не менее, нарушив главное правило больного - "никогда не гугли свою болезнь" я начитался как утешающих, так и крайне пренеприятных вещей про эту болезнь. Что все настолько серьезно что отказ конечностей это еще не так плохо. Должен сказать я по жизни большой оптимист,  и верю, что приложив пусть и не мало усилий, всего этого можно избежать, но все-же, хотелось бы максимально много ответов и советов, как и от вас, коллеги по несчастью, так и от докторов, которые наверняка порой навещают форум. Все ваши истории, не важно оперировались вы, бабка заговорила или может ЛФК помогла. На войне все средства хороши. Если среди читающих есть те кто оперировались, поделитесь, если не затруднит, каково текущее состояние после операции? что за клиника, хирург.. Метод операции, если имплант то какой?. Ко всем остальным же, просьба поделиться знаниями и способами борьбы с этой болячкой, которые вам помогли. Я заканчиваю 4й курс и еще до поступления в ВУЗ хотел пойти в армию, так сказать...душа лежит, по этой причине и не проходил военную кафедру в универе. Как теперь быть? В армию то хочется, но не стать калекой хочется еще больше. Может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой. В общем, как я понял болячка эта не простая и лечится если вообще лечится то довольно долго, так давайте выздоравливать вместе, с меня регулярный отчет по мере продвижения лечения и изменений в ходе течения болезни. Всем крепкого здоровья и скорейшего выздоровления.  По возможности, позже приложу снимки МРТ и заключение врача. Знаю, что таких тем много, я обязательно продолжу все их изучать, не кидайтесь камнями, просто хочется свежих ответов на именно мои вопросы коих будет не мало.


----------



## Natky (7 Фев 2017)

Не знаю чего такого "самого неприятного и самого опасного" в грыже L5-S1 размером 7 мм. В том месте, по определению, самый широкий спиномозговой канал. Размещайте снимки, без них вам никто ничего не скажет.


----------



## La murr (7 Фев 2017)

@In quaerere de vitam, Владимир, здравствуйте!
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## almas (7 Фев 2017)

по-моему, у большинства грыжи именно в этой области. у меня тоже.


----------

